# MK4 Jetta spacer question



## R32Smoker (Oct 21, 2010)

I'm looking to make my rears a bit more flush, currently running 17x8 ASA AR1's w/ 235/45 tires. I'm only looking to get spacers for the rear, so I'm wondering how much to space them without it looking uneven compared to the front. Would 15mm be too much?


----------



## 87vr6 (Jan 17, 2002)

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?1879943


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

What is the offset of your wheels?

235/45 is a big tire so you will have to keep that in mind.


----------



## R32Smoker (Oct 21, 2010)

The offset is 35, and yeah I'm running a big tire. I'm just a hair over 1 finger gap all around. It sits just about perfect up front, and doesn't really rub anymore now that the fenders are rolled. I just want to push out the back wheels a bit. Would 15mm be too much with this size tire?


----------

